# Best way to stop your period?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone here had an IUD? Did it stop your period? 

Anyone have endometrial ablation? 

I don't want to do anything hormonal because it just makes me feel worse. 

I've had my period for 29 years. Enough is enough! It's just going to get worse in the next ten years. I just want it to go away or at least be very light.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My friend has an IUD and she says her periods got a lot lighter. She's 33.

Age has lightened mine. When I turned 43 I began to have periods more often but they only last 2-3 days tops. I'm 47 and my last one was only 2 days.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Pregnancy


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs P always had a non hormonal IUD and she still had had her period, flow varied (I'd guess in normal manner).


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

@Mavash, I wish! I'm in peri-menopause and I know periods can change; I wish mine would change to be shorter/lighter, but they haven't.

I had Novasure last year (ablation) at the same time I had a polyp removed. I hoped so much it would help. It only did a little, but I think it's also because I have fibroids. My doc told me the fibroids wouldn't allow the electricity to get to my entire lining. Before, my periods lasted 10 days and I had a couple of days that were so heavy, I was up a few times a night. Since the procedure, my period is usually 6-7 days, but I still can't sleep for a night or two. I'm lucky I work at home; I don't know what I'd do if I had to work in an office because at the worst times, I'm in the bathroom every hour or so (I use a cup and it supposedly holds more than a tampon/pad, so I'd probably be in the bathroom every 30 minutes if I still used those).

I've tried various natural remedies but nothing's helped. I tried shepherd's purse -- no help. I tried a vegetarian diet because when I was veggie before, my periods were very light. It didn't help this time around. Currently, I'm taking St. Johns Wort but I can't say whether it's helped yet. I'm going to wait another few months to see if it does. At this point, my only other option, according to doc, is a hysterectomy. I'm not in love with my uterus or anything like that, but I'm trying to avoid major surgery if at all possible. If my periods continue to worsen, though, I may have to bite the bullet.

ETA: Instead of every 28-29 days like it used to come before, I'm now on 22-25 days.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh I work on an office and there have been days Im in the bathroom every hour. 

One thing that helps a lot is apple cider vinegar. Put a capful in a glass of water and drink once a day. It really lessens the flow. 

But I want something that just stops it. 

I'm 42, I'm done having babies and I am beyond sick of it.


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, diwali, on the ACV. I'll definitely try that next month.

For the record, I know some women have had Novasure and had great results, and others who didn't. Doctors seem to prefer ablation when you're older and closer to menopause; if they do it too young, the lining can grow back. 

We're the same age. Knowing the average age for menopause is 51, I have to see if I can live like this for the next decade. 

Have you researched ablation or hysterectomy?


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm 33 and I have an IUD. The insertion sucked big time but my periods are VERY light now and not as regular. Probably every 5-6 weeks, last 6-7 days but I can go the whole day on one or two pantyliners or light tampons. It's hardly noticeable.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes I researched ablation. It's a little scary because it's the END of my fertility even though I know Im done. 
I've heard too many bad things about hysterectomy.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

justonelife said:


> I'm 33 and I have an IUD. The insertion sucked big time but my periods are VERY light now and not as regular. Probably every 5-6 weeks, last 6-7 days but I can go the whole day on one or two pantyliners or light tampons. It's hardly noticeable.


Have you had kids? 

What was if like before the IUD?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Yes I researched ablation. It's a little scary because it's the END of my fertility even though I know Im done.
> I've heard too many bad things about hysterectomy.


What kind of IUD do you have? Is it a hormonal or non-hormonal?

I can see how a hormonal IUD would lessen the bleeding, like bc pills and the shot and implants do, but I always thought the non-hormonal IUD's actually could increase it. The hormones are what makes the uterine lining thinner, so less to come out during your period.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I have the hormonal IUD (Mirena). I'm 39 and on my second one and haven't had a period in almost 10 years now. I had a hormone panel run at my last physical and we'll probably replace the IUD one more time and see where things are at to start HRT once peri/menopause kicks in. At this point I seriously never intend to have a period again. Hopefully the medical community concurs


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

norajane said:


> What kind of IUD do you have? Is it a hormonal or non-hormonal?
> 
> I can see how a hormonal IUD would lessen the bleeding, like bc pills and the shot and implants do, but I always thought the non-hormonal IUD's actually could increase it. The hormones are what makes the uterine lining thinner, so less to come out during your period.


I don't have one yet!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> I have the hormonal IUD (Mirena). I'm 39 and on my second one and haven't had a period in almost 10 years now. I had a hormone panel run at my last physical and we'll probably replace the IUD one more time and see where things are at to start HRT once peri/menopause kicks in. At this point I seriously never intend to have a period again. Hopefully the medical community concurs


Do you still have any monthly symptoms of PMS? 

Do you have any side effects from the hormones?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm on the merina too, I can say I get light spotting occasionally with a light period shows up every few months. However, I have always been very light even after childbirth. Many say their period goes away after a year on this. I been on it for 1 year and a half. 

PMS symptoms have decrease to almost non existent and I don't notice any side effects. If you do get put in , ask for something stronger than the ibuprofen. I swear that was the most painful event ever and I am very resistant to pain. I could not even stand up from the exam table. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks! 
Was it worse than child birth?


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Yes I researched ablation. It's a little scary because it's the END of my fertility even though I know Im done.
> I've heard too many bad things about hysterectomy.


IUD badddddddddddddd! I had the Mirana IUD and I never had my period stopped but I did lose most of my hair!

I have had lots of friends do the ablation and been happy with it. A couple have had to have it done more that once however

As far as hysterectomy, I have been living with mine for 5 years and it has been a god send. I have no problems period (lol pun intended) Sex is good, did change a little but not much. I do take a hormon replacement but I have no family history of cancer. However, I fought for 6 years to finally get the doctor to okay one. I told him I was going to shoot him if he didn't okay one (I was a holly *****) and since I was also dealing with the start of cervical cancer due to my douche bag x giving me the high strain of HPV, he finally agreed.

If I were you, I would certainly entertain the ablation procedure.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Do you still have any monthly symptoms of PMS?
> 
> Do you have any side effects from the hormones?


I never had particularly severe PMS. I'd get sensitive to smells and really tired for maybe the day before my period. Honestly, I think that PMS went away as soon as I quit expecting it to come. Not very PC, I know, but I've never had PMS worth worrying about, so I'm sure it's a very different experience for other people.

With the Mirena, the amount of hormone released is tiny. It's essentially a local application. I was on different iterations of the pills before the IUD from the time I was about 15 or so and didn't ever have problems with the hormones in them. I didn't get mood swings or weight gain or any of the side effects most people talk about, so on that front, Mirena hasn't been any better or worse that what I remember from taking pills. If you look at the literature though, I believe only a small number of people quit using this sort of IUD because of hormonal side effects.

The first insertion was pretty unpleasant, I have to admit. Apparently my uterus is _just exactly _big enough to hold 1 IUD. The second one was no big deal though. And heck....now that I have to have stupid follow-up cervical biopsies every 6 months, inserting the next one is the least of my fears!

If I had to guess though, I'd say it's no where near childbirth as far as pain goes. The procedure only takes about 20 minutes, kids last 18 years!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Tomara said:


> IUD badddddddddddddd! I had the Mirana IUD and I never had my period stopped but I did lose most of my hair!
> 
> I have had lots of friends do the ablation and been happy with it. A couple have had to have it done more that once however
> 
> ...


I have read that you can have discharge every day for months after nova sure. Blech.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Mirena- having it placed was very painful. I wouldn't let him remove it until I was out cold while having my hysto done.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Tomara said:


> IUD badddddddddddddd! I had the Mirana IUD and I never had my period stopped but I did lose most of my hair!
> 
> I have had lots of friends do the ablation and been happy with it. A couple have had to have it done more that once however
> 
> ...


How old were you when you were able to get your hysterectomy? I am seriously considering starting to push for that option if my next colposcopy isn't clear. After my LEEP, the path report showed all four grades of pre-cancer cells, but no actual cancer as yet. I've not had any use for my uterus in the first 39 years of my life, I can't see any downside to just chucking the whole thing if it's going to do nothing more than store cancer cells, you know?


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Did they do a D&C with the ablation? Did they remove the fibroids? It does not sound like they did all that was necessary to get the ablation to work.

I m 37 and had one done last year. They are not gone completely but has lightened to panty liner strength.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Thanks!
> Was it worse than child birth?


I had a c-section but it was three major pain episodes: when she measured, when she put it in, and when she released it. That was agonizing horror. I felt I was going to die, then it was awful cramping. Stupid me managed to drive to work. My boss took one look at me and offered to drive me home. Stupid me again declined. I literally dragged my self up the stairs. My husband came home to check on me and fed me. I didn't get out of bed that day, the next day was mild cramping. 

I would still get it again, and plan to. It's worked great for me. Not everyone is the same but I would recommend you check it out. I will say I do have a tilted uterus that I'm sure added more pain to the procedure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> Have you had kids?
> 
> What was if like before the IUD?


Yes, I have had one child. It was much heavier before the IUD. The IUD made a huge difference in reducing the flow.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

mablenc said:


> I'm on the merina too, I can say I get light spotting occasionally with a light period shows up every few months. However, I have always been very light even after childbirth. Many say their period goes away after a year on this. I been on it for 1 year and a half.
> 
> PMS symptoms have decrease to almost non existent and I don't notice any side effects. If you do get put in , ask for something stronger than the ibuprofen. I swear that was the most painful event ever and I am very resistant to pain. I could not even stand up from the exam table.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unfortunately this was my experience too. I was so dizzy that I couldn't stand for several minutes. I also consider myself to have a pretty high pain tolerance (went for years with a herniated disc in my back) but this was beyond anything. I'm not looking forward to doing it again and I will probably ask for something stronger.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So why don't they give you pain meds or something?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

justonelife said:


> Yes, I have had one child. It was much heavier before the IUD. The IUD made a huge difference in reducing the flow.


Cool thanks


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

BFGuru said:


> Did they do a D&C with the ablation? Did they remove the fibroids? It does not sound like they did all that was necessary to get the ablation to work.
> 
> I m 37 and had one done last year. They are not gone completely but has lightened to panty liner strength.


I would consider panty liner strength to be a success. I'd never complain again! 

Yes, I had a d&c, but the fibroids weren't touched. I didn't even bother asking because I know they'll grow back. I don't want to do a procedure that has to be repeated in a couple of years.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> So why don't they give you pain meds or something?


I think they tell you to take ibuprofen but that won't even touch this pain. I don't know why they don't give you something stronger other than the fact that it is over so quickly, they just expect you to bear it. It is pretty quick so that's the good news!

I was VERY dizzy afterwards though. I think next time I may take a few shots of something strong (whisky, tequila?) right beforehand and then have someone drive me home. :smthumbup:


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

justonelife said:


> Unfortunately this was my experience too. I was so dizzy that I couldn't stand for several minutes. I also consider myself to have a pretty high pain tolerance (went for years with a herniated disc in my back) but this was beyond anything. I'm not looking forward to doing it again and I will probably ask for something stronger.


I also remember feeling disoriented after, it was that painful. I made my dr swear she would give me something stronger
When its time to take it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Side note, any problems keeping a non hormonal one in indefinitely? She doesn't want to have it removed. I didn't know about the pain.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

COGypsy said:


> How old were you when you were able to get your hysterectomy? I am seriously considering starting to push for that option if my next colposcopy isn't clear. After my LEEP, the path report showed all four grades of pre-cancer cells, but no actual cancer as yet. I've not had any use for my uterus in the first 39 years of my life, I can't see any downside to just chucking the whole thing if it's going to do nothing more than store cancer cells, you know?


I was 45. I went through all the above procedures also. I didn't want the thought of cancer hanging around in my mind! They say you need to take off 6 weeks but I was back to work after three weeks. They make two small incision in you tummy to remove the ovaries. Then they take the uterus and cervix out through the garage door so to speak (correct term vaginal canal):rofl: Very little discomfort at all.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> So why don't they give you pain meds or something?


They tell you to take 600 mg of ibuprofen. Not all women experience horrible pain, you either don't or you go through shear agony. I was optimistic, don't be optimistic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> Side note, any problems keeping a non hormonal one in indefinitely? She doesn't want to have it removed. I didn't know about the pain.


I believe the non-hormonal one can be left in for 10 years. Mirena is 5 years.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I took a boatload of ibuprofen the second time along with a couple of klonopin. I think it was the sedative that helped more than the painkillers. I'd ask for Valium, just tell them you've heard terrible stories and you're anxious about the procedure.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Good idea!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I too heard the IUD thing is VERY painful.

Oh and she still had wicked PMS so it didn't solve that for her.

I'm banking on the age 51 for menopause. Oh please please please let that be true for me. LOL I'm 47.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I can deal with a few moments of pain if it means my period is a lot less or goes away.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I can deal with a few moments of pain if it means my period is a lot less or goes away.


Diwali - That's my feeling too. As bad as it was, it was worth the results and I am planning to do it again when this one needs to be replaced.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> Side note, any problems keeping a non hormonal one in indefinitely? She doesn't want to have it removed. I didn't know about the pain.


Well, literature suggests that it is standard practice in other places to leave the Paraguard (non-hormonal) IUD in longer than US practitioners advise. I could see leaving it in longer than the 7 or 10 years that it's approved for, but indefinitely? Don't know why it would cause problems necessarily, but it's a foreign body and could certainly cause problems over time for that reason.

When I had the first one removed, it felt weird, but was just a weird feeling. It's getting those little suckers in there that's painful!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I can deal with a few moments of pain if it means my period is a lot less or goes away.


Definitely! I'm a huge baby. Not into the kid-thing, so have no basis of comparison as to how it rates against childbirth, but I have no qualms about having as many IUD's as they'll let me until "accidents" are no longer a possibility. The benefits so far exceed the discomfort that it's not even a question.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

COGypsy said:


> Well, literature suggests that it is standard practice in other places to leave the Paraguard (non-hormonal) IUD in longer than US practitioners advise. I could see leaving it in longer than the 7 or 10 years that it's approved for, but indefinitely? Don't know why it would cause problems necessarily, but it's a foreign body and could certainly cause problems over time for that reason.
> 
> When I had the first one removed, it felt weird, but was just a weird feeling. It's getting those little suckers in there that's painful!


It's always, as in the 22 years we've been together, been a very sore subject. Current terse excuse is the string fell off. Talking about anything medical is difficult enough but anything lady specific is basically shut down right away. I'll keep trying.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

justonelife said:


> Diwali - That's my feeling too. As bad as it was, it was worth the results and I am planning to do it again when this one needs to be replaced.





COGypsy said:


> Definitely! I'm a huge baby. Not into the kid-thing, so have no basis of comparison as to how it rates against childbirth, but I have no qualms about having as many IUD's as they'll let me until "accidents" are no longer a possibility. The benefits so far exceed the discomfort that it's not even a question.


:iagree:

Yeah, I can't afford to forget my birth control. besides the inserting horror I have no complaints.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

CharlieParker said:


> It's always, as in the 22 years we've been together, been a very sore subject. Current terse excuse is the string fell off. Talking about anything medical is difficult enough but anything lady specific is basically shut down right away. I'll keep trying.


Why is it a sore subject?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

justonelife said:


> Why is it a sore subject?


I don't want to get too off track but I wish I knew. I kind of get a "it's my body and you have no say in it" vibe about the IUD and also when I suggest she visit a gyn (once a decade would be a start) or when I suggest she discuss mammograms with her GP.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Get off track if you want. Does cancer run in her family? Does she have an anxiety disorder?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Colon cancer. She had a colonoscopy booked but backed out when she found out she couldn't eat the day before and the paperwork was all legal-eze and payment info. She said she was going to talk her GP about about it but that day her BP was through the roof (related?) and that was sole subject. Not sure on the anxiety disorder, I'll google. Much of her BP problem is white coat induced.

It doesn't help that my sister is our insurance plan coordinator.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So is she afraid that your sister is going to know about her medical issues? 

She might be terrified of finding out and thinks its better to just not know. 

Also a lot of people have medical anxiety to the point where they have to take sedatives to go in. Hypnosis works too, I had two friends who did that and they can even get shots and blood draws without panic attacks. 

Maybe you should get a home BP thingy and see what her levels are at home.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

It's her body but I would be concerned about leaving an IUD in indefinitely. It seems like something she should at least address with her doctor.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> So is she afraid that your sister is going to know about her medical issues?
> 
> *She knows she can't.
> *
> ...


justonelife, yes, I want the thing out.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Tomara said:


> Mirena- having it placed was very painful. I wouldn't let him remove it until I was out cold while having my hysto done.


Having it removed wasn't nearly as bad as having it placed. Placement was awful. I even did everything they recommended. I had a child many years previously, scheduled placement while I was on my period, and took pain meds before hand and I think I still left finger prints on the table. I definitely screamed. The "numbing" shots were horribly painful too. 

I had a lot of problems after insertion. For about 10 days after, I felt like a fish on a hook and someone was tugging on the line 24 hours a day. And for 5 months I had heavy spotting and constant cramping, so I had it removed. Within a minute of removal all the cramping was gone.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

LonelyinLove said:


> Pregnancy


This. Not talking only about the obvious no period during pregnancy.
My SIL said she used to have 5 days long period. After the baby, it dropped to only 2, the half of the second day being light.

But guess it is different for every woman.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I just read about Skyla today apparently it's similar to mirana but smaller and last for three years. They say its less painful to insert too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Im about to make an appointment with a GYN, I'll ask about that.


----------



## canjad80 (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a Mirena for a couple of years. It made ZERO difference in my periods - they were exactly the same before, during and after. The only way I've ever stopped them is by taking birth control pills continuously. 

As far as insertion/removal of IUDs, the insertion is just luck of the draw. I've never had children and I have a retroverted uterus, so it should have been excruciating. Apart from some moderate cramping and feeling a bit off for a day or so, I barely noticed it. I didn't even feel the injection of the local anaesthetic.

Removal is a piece of cake. I took it out myself at home. Not much different from taking out a tampon. It felt a bit odd at first, but there was absolutely no pain at all.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

If you have a retrograde it's supposed to hurt worse??? God can't we retrogrades get a break?


----------



## canjad80 (Oct 31, 2011)

Supposedly, being retroverted makes it more difficult for them to get the correct angle of insertion. That means it can take a bit longer and require more fiddling about to place it in the right spot in the uterus. Lucky us 

I had no issues with the insertion, but it was never placed properly, so it kept shifting and causing me a lot of pain (which is why I eventually pulled the darn thing out!)


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I was on low dose BCPs for years and they really helped my periods. Only 2-3 days and very light. No more heavy bleeding.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

canjad80 said:


> Supposedly, being retroverted makes it more difficult for them to get the correct angle of insertion. That means it can take a bit longer and require more fiddling about to place it in the right spot in the uterus. Lucky us
> 
> I had no issues with the insertion, but it was never placed properly, so it kept shifting and causing me a lot of pain (which is why I eventually pulled the darn thing out!)


Ouch!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Has anyone here had an IUD? Did it stop your period?
> 
> Anyone have endometrial ablation?
> 
> ...


Had an ablation and it worked well for stopping things but due to other reasons I needed a hysterectomy.

The hormonal treatments sucked for me and I was concerned about long term issues they could cause for my body.

Very little post op discomfort following the ablation and no bleeding at all.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

So no discharge SB?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> So no discharge SB?


not at all.I had the hysterectomy about a year later and during that time I had no issues with spotting or discharge. Normal discharge of course but nothing else.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Menopause.lol

My period has drastically lessened this past year. The doctor suggested that I may be going through pre-menopause.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> not at all.I had the hysterectomy about a year later and during that time I had no issues with spotting or discharge. Normal discharge of course but nothing else.


I might have to go that route. Knowing my insurance co they will want me to go on birth control first but I think I can get a doc to say its contra indicated because of age and a blood disorder that runs in my family and because it interferes with my other meds.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I might have to go that route. Knowing my insurance co they will want me to go on birth control first but I think I can get a doc to say its contra indicated because of age and a blood disorder that runs in my family and because it interferes with my other meds.


They'll probably recommend the Mirena in that case. I first got the IUD because one of my meds cancelled out the effectiveness of oral birth control, same way antibiotics do. Nice of the pharmacist to let me know that after something like a year of having been on them both! Scares me even now to think of how disastrously that could have ended up!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I might have to go that route. Knowing my insurance co they will want me to go on birth control first but I think I can get a doc to say its contra indicated because of age and a blood disorder that runs in my family and because it interferes with my other meds.


I didn't read back so forgive me if you've already said this but is there any other reason you're having such bleeding issues? Usually birth control can make things worse bc it just masks the problem.I had a bunch of fibroid growths on top of endometriosis. Birth control is NOT the answer for all issues.I hate gyn's and insurance companies who insist it's the end all be all cure for female problems.

The best thing you can do is establish a pattern of visits to your gyn with the same complaint that way there's a history of it on file for the insurance to see this isn't a temporary issue for birth control to solve.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll do that. I've always had a heavy flow except when taking bc but even then it was a PITA. 
After I had my daughter it got worse. And it's been worse in the last two years.


----------



## LilGirlandOW (Sep 1, 2013)

Go to a health food store and buy the supplement "Vitex" its a chestenberry (sp?) extract it will shorten period, lighten flow, lessen PMS symptoms and increase days between periods. Its a flower extract and its worked wonders for me


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaste berry? It's supposed to decrease libido too. Did you find that to be the case?


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I've used agnas castas (aka chasteberry) numerous times in my life Diwali including for infertility (I got pregant:smthumbup and now for perimenopause ..... no affect on my libido whatsoever.

I also had the mirena coil and bled constantly for 6 months then it became dislodged and I had it taken out. I am under immense pressure from my gp to have it again (boy do doctors love that mirena coil, it must be cheap) .... never gonna happen!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Monks used to take it to keep their horniness down. Thus the name. 
I don't know it might be good for me to lower my libido some! Lol.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> I've used agnas castas (aka chasteberry) numerous times in my life Diwali including for infertility (I got pregant:smthumbup and now for perimenopause ..... no affect on my libido whatsoever.
> 
> I also had the mirena coil and bled constantly for 6 months then it became dislodged and I had it taken out. I am under immense pressure from my gp to have it again (boy do doctors love that mirena coil, it must be cheap) .... never gonna happen!


Why are they pressuring you? What form of BC do you use now?


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Why are they pressuring you? What form of BC do you use now?


I can't use the combined pill any more as it caused migraines, the mini pill made me bleed all the time, I have a delicate ph balance down below and condoms give me all sorts of problems, that just leaves the mirena coil, but in my experience it was just the same as the mini pill with the constant bleeding.

I'm not using any bc now Diwali, there's nothing I can use, hubby just withdraws before ejaculating, risky I know I'm perimenopausal, suffered from infertility and struggled to get pregnant when I was young, so my chances of getting pregnant now are negligible.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Then why would they pressure you?


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

To the ladies with an IUD...

I asked about it a year ago, I have no kids.

I was told that they will not insert an IUD in a woman who has not conceived before (miscarriage, birth, abortion)
But I am told this is a myth these docs keep pushing. Has anyone been successful in getting an IUD and never pregnant?

They stopped making my pill and the new "version" is TERRIBLE!

You said no hormones... the only thing that stopped my period was LoEstrin (sp) it is a pill.. with hormones though


----------



## LilGirlandOW (Sep 1, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Chaste berry? It's supposed to decrease libido too. Did you find that to be the case?


Not at all.

The effects have been fabulous so far and i'm still on my first bottle. The brand name is "Womens Sense: Vitex"

I had long and heavy periods and researched the crap out of natural ways to figure it out.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

diwali123 said:


> Monks used to take it to keep their horniness down. Thus the name.
> I don't know it might be good for me to lower my libido some! Lol.


LOL... I'm still sex mad and I've been on it for about 3 years.
It has lessened all my PMS/peri menopause symptoms.

Period is fairly light and lasts about 3 days, although I've never had long or heavy periods. 
(I'm 46 and have been in peri menopause for a 6 yrs)


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

LilGirlandOW said:


> Not at all.
> 
> The effects have been fabulous so far and i'm still on my first bottle. The brand name is "Womens Sense: Vitex"
> 
> I had long and heavy periods and researched the crap out of natural ways to figure it out.


I was on meds for a spinal cord injury/neuropathy and there were some that made people esp. umm feisty.... but they just made me retain water 

It may depend on how you react to the chaste berry I guess?
But if it's not interacting with anything I would totally give it a try!


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> Then why would they pressure you?


They pressure all women in our local area to have it, and for younger women to have the progesterone implant. They think it's a great method of contraception and also think it's fabulous for menopausal symptoms. 

My friend actually went in for a routine gynae operation and woke up to find they had put one in her (her husband had the snip years ago so she didn't need it for contraception). For some reason the doctors my area promote certain things very heavily (eg mirena coil, contraceptive implant) and are very anti certain other medications (eg HRT), I don't know whether it's because of the NHS, but it's the way it is. They are also big on giving antidepressants for menopause too, rather than HRT.

In my opinion I think it's a cost thing. The mirena coil is a cheap method of contraception/HRT. You have the thing put in and all being well you don't cost the NHS another penny until you have it taken out 5 years later. The same thing with giving younger women the contraceptive implant rather than the contraceptive pill ... it costs less, is more reliable, less pregnancies, it's all about saving money.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got paraguard, and wouldn't recommend it for stopping your period. Stopping you in your tracks, maybe - the cramps the firdt couple of months were dreadful, but they eased up.


----------

